# Location of wire for parking lights to hook fog lights to and color wire



## misplaced2018 (Mar 28, 2019)

I have a 2018 Nissan Rogue SV I just bought bought a kit from eBay fog lights and wiring and switch that mounted nicely on the dash next to the other switches I have everything wired except for I need to hook the one wire to it says parking lamps but I have no idea where to find that or what color it is can anybody help me thank you


----------

